# Flying saucer?



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I am in the process of making Rhino a bin cage. I have 3x 31l tubs, with lot's of floor space, ready to be drilled and stacked. They are quite low, so I was going to get a flying saucer wheel for her. However, looking at it in [email protected], it looked TINY!? Even though the ham on the pic was a syrian, I think Rhino would fill it! Has anyone had experiance with this and would the Large size rat version be better for her?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

If he's big I think I would  

I've been looking at them and they do seem small for the animals they are meant for


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I know it's slightly different, but the medium flying saucer is big enough for 5 large mice to run on it at the same time :lol: I would think that most hamsters would be able to use it ok unless they are very big.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

i had the small flying saucers for my robo hamsters. they were fine for that size of hamster but wouldnt use them for normal sized hamsters, would defo recommend going a size larger. they are great wheels tho, hardly any noise!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I know it's slightly different, but the medium flying saucer is big enough for 5 large mice to run on it at the same time :lol: I would think that most hamsters would be able to use it ok unless they are very big.


You must have different kind of ' medium' flying saucer to the ones I have then ?!?

or veeeeeery tiny mice... :blink:

Unless they have changed the sizes ??
I have all 3 kicking around here.

The small is too small for anything but the smallest of baby Mice / Dwarf Hamster...
the medium is ok for fair sized Mouse or a Chinese ham...
the large size is great - but far too big to fit in most cages !!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Myth said:


> You must have different kind of ' medium' flying saucer to the ones I have then ?!?
> 
> or veeeeeery tiny mice... :blink:
> 
> ...


Hmm, didn't think of that - mine are large for pet mice, so aren't the size of show mice!! But they did manage 5 of them on it, it was hilarious watching them - two at the top clinging onto the edge, one in the middle and 2 using the lower edge. They used the entire surface of the spinner, I was very impressed


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I would of thought the medium would be big enough for most syrians. Baby has one and it's plenty big enough for her. The small one though would be far too small.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i think my sister has the medium size one for her syrian and thats okay  she loves it aswell always on it :lol:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Well confused me.
Even my resident 'madness hamster' Hex would struggle on a medium saucer wheel - and she's a midget :confused1:

Piccy time tomorrow methinks !! 
( if I remember !  )


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Have a look at the reviews on [email protected]

Rhino is a bit of a beef cake so I doubt she'd fit on a medium!
Flying Saucer Hamster Wheel by Small n Furry | Pets at Home

have a look at the review by toomanyhamsters 

The large one looks better but it looks like it will take up a whole level!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

medium is too small and the big...
Just been got mine out to take a photo for you !!
will try and get a comparson shot with a medium next to it and wake one of the hams up later if you like


----------

